# Super Priority Service (ILR-M) and Biometrics Appointments



## pyvday (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi all!

We are looking to use the newly re-instated Super Priority Service on ILR(M) application. The £800 more is obviously an expensive cost but we deem it worth it if my husband can leave the UK sooner than 6 months whilst waiting for a decision, just so he can visit his poorly Mum when the borders open. He hasn't seen her since pre-pandemic.

Looking through threads, I understand that it's a 1-month wait for a Biometrics appointment anyway, so of course we wouldn't receive the decision until one day after that appointment. However, we are based in London and so have the luck of being able to choose from a variety of centres. 

Do you think we could get an appointment sooner, to get full benefit of paying the extra money for a faster decision? Or is spending that money not really worth it with the current timeline of waiting for a decision (6 months)?

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Paying for super priority gets you a faster decision. It has no influence on how soon you will get a biometric appointment.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> Do you think we could get an appointment sooner, to get full benefit of paying the extra money for a faster decision?


Depends on the UKVCAS centre. Croydon in particular sometimes has earlier appointments open up, but it only really happens when someone cancels. It's up to you if it's worth paying £800 to cut a potentially 7-month wait (total) to 1 month is worth it.


----------



## pyvday (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you both very much for your replies


----------



## pyvday (Apr 23, 2015)

I've just gone to complete the application paying for the Super Priority Service, and the option has disappeared! It only allows me to select the "Standard" service. Does anyone know why this is please?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

pyvday said:


> I've just gone to complete the application paying for the Super Priority Service, and the option has disappeared! It only allows me to select the "Standard" service. Does anyone know why this is please?


Because they don't have any super priority slots available? .....


----------



## pyvday (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh, I'm absolutely gutted to have missed out on this! Why didn't I just submit?! 🤦‍♀️

Does anyone have any super clever intel on if any will be released soon, especially factoring in the bank holidays? I'm considering whether I should just wait to try and snag a super priority slot...


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

pyvday said:


> Oh, I'm absolutely gutted to have missed out on this! Why didn't I just submit?! 🤦‍♀️
> 
> Does anyone have any super clever intel on if any will be released soon, especially factoring in the bank holidays? I'm considering whether I should just wait to try and snag a super priority slot...


It's been appearing on and off on my wifes application over the last few days. Not sure why. Keep trying throughout the day over the next few days and see what happens..


----------



## juliamay9 (Dec 1, 2013)

flammable999 said:


> It's been appearing on and off on my wifes application over the last few days. Not sure why. Keep trying throughout the day over the next few days and see what happens..


Excuse me for interfering , where the super priority options appears on you wife application ? Do you mean Ukvas website ? 

I would like to cancel my standard appointment and rebook to the super priority service in Croydon . I see is not easy at this moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

juliamay9 said:


> Excuse me for interfering , where the super priority options appears on you wife application ? Do you mean Ukvas website ?
> 
> I would like to cancel my standard appointment and rebook to the super priority service in Croydon . I see is not easy at this moment.
> 
> ...


It should come up as an option when you're paying for the application on UKVI website before you get a link to go to UKVACS


----------



## juliamay9 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you.I have already applied for my visa. Too late 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readynow (Nov 19, 2018)

pl


flammable999 said:


> It should come up as an option when you're paying for the application on UKVI website before you get a link to go to UKVACS
> View attachment 99394


please just want to ask if the amount for standard quoted here include IHS surcharge fee or it's


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

readynow said:


> pl
> 
> please just want to ask if the amount for standard quoted here include IHS surcharge fee or it's


This is for an ILR application. There is no NHS surcharge to pay.


----------



## readynow (Nov 19, 2018)

flammable999 said:


> This is for an ILR application. There is no NHS surcharge to pay.


ok thanks it cleared now i appreciate i will be applying for my flr


----------



## phunkymonkey (Jan 25, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> Depends on the UKVCAS centre. Croydon in particular sometimes has earlier appointments open up, but it only really happens when someone cancels. It's up to you if it's worth paying £800 to cut a potentially 7-month wait (total) to 1 month is worth it.


Did the situation of the pandemic cause a standard application to become 6-7 month wait ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

phunkymonkey said:


> Did the situation of the pandemic cause a standard application to become 6-7 month wait ?


The standard processing time has always been up to 6 months.


----------

